# quiet air pump?



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Can anyone recommended an air pump that is actually quiet?


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Fusions are nice and quiet.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

+1 fusions


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Which model would you recommend for a 55 gallon, for one or two airstones?


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I have a Rena Air 400 adjustable dual port FS which is very quiet, I ran half dozen air stone off it. Still works just fine.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I would go with a model 400 or larger as they have an adjustable air output.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone, gonna order a Fusion 400 I think.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92193

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds good but I would never get over to Richmond.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

FYI i didn't find the Fusion 400 all that quiet, or powerful. 
Oh well.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

400 probably too small. Would have gone for the 700 for tank that size. No air pump is going to be quiet but fusions are better than most.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I have some fusion 700s. I find that they gey noisy after a few years


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

It's tough I find any aquarium things with moving parts make noise to some degree or will over time, LEDs with fans, canisters with impellers and air pumps. IMO best thing is to have everything in the cabinets is the best solution next is building a quality cabinet to keep the noise in. Even having good agitation for oxygen and circulation I find makes water noise, to me as I gaze in the tank everything becomes one harmonious hummmm but if I'm doing homework I may notice noise in the evenings when all is quiet.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Longimanus said:


> Sounds good but I would never get over to Richmond.


I still got the Rena 400 adjustable two port air pump. used but works just fine $10.


----------

